# Changing Oil During Extended Warranty



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My OEM warranty expired and I bought VW Platinum extended warranty. During OEM warranty I was changing oil at VW dealership for free under Care Free Maintenance plan. Should I continue changing oil at the dealership during EW, or can I change it at any shop?

Thanks.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

I change my own oil from purchase forward, you can have it changed anywhere, keep good records.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You can have it done anywhere, or do it yourself, and maintain the warranty. As VR notes, just keep good records. If you do it yourself, mark the date and mileage on the receipt that clearly shows the oil weight and filter on the receipt. Also, make sure you use the correct grade. The 4.0L on your '09 SEL requires 10w30. I've called around in the past and found a few places didn't carry 10w30 (incl. a Havoline Express oil change shop) and then was "assured" by the guy on the phone that 5w30 was just fine even if my engine requires 10w30.

I just do it myself now though. Very easy to do on the Routan, and you can use Mobil1 synth and a premium filter for about the same cost as paying a shop to put in bulk dino-oil with a cheap Fram filter.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in the exact same boat, but I'm going to the dealer, I want zero hang up's with any claim. I restore cars, snowmobiles, jet skis, and ATVs. I have my own two post car lift in my shop at my house, I'm more than qualified, but still refuse to do it on the possibility of a claim being denied. My dealer gave me **** about me doing my own oil changes on or Passat when the turbo blew 1500 miles past the warranty. They said if they did all the oil changes it would have been covered 100%. So I'll say $200 of oil changes cost me almost $900 in the long run, not worth it to me, but to each his own. Honestly I'm beginning to second guess the extended warranty, our Routan has been awesome.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

My dealership actually has great prices on oil changes. I think its 69.99 for full synthetic which is the same if not less that anyone else. Might as well keep taking it there. Plus they will check every time you come in to see if there are any recalls on your vehicle.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

How much was it if you don't mind me asking?



MozartMan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My OEM warranty expired and I bought VW Platinum extended warranty. During OEM warranty I was changing oil at VW dealership for free under Care Free Maintenance plan. Should I continue changing oil at the dealership during EW, or can I change it at any shop?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Chedman13 said:


> How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


 5 Years or 60,000 Miles - $1372 + 6% PA tax = $1,454.32


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Not bad at all. I'll be buying that after mine expires.

My dealership only offered me an aftermarket warranty when I purchased my minivan. I'm hoping I get offered the same deal.



MozartMan said:


> 5 Years or 60,000 Miles - $1372 + 6% PA tax = $1,454.32


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Chedman13 said:


> Not bad at all. I'll be buying that after mine expires.
> 
> My dealership only offered me an aftermarket warranty when I purchased my minivan. I'm hoping I get offered the same deal.


 I forgot to add it was Platinum exclusion Extended Warranty from VW backed by Fidelity, with $100 deductible per visit, not per complaint.

My local dealership gave me about $2,000 price for this type. When I showed them email with those quotes from Chris (Pennsylvania dealer), they immediately matched that. But I bought it from Chris because he gave me the best quote from the beginning.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

*Oil change price.*

Hi everybody.

About a month ago I had first oil change on my 2009 Routan SEL after OEM warranty ended. I have VW Extended warranty, but it doesn't cover oil changes like Care Free Maintenance plan did under OEM warranty.

So, changing oil at my local dealership on my 2009 Routan SEL with 4.0 V6 engine cost me $80 out of my pocket at the dealership.

Now, I have another car, which is my main car, Hyundai Genesis 4.6 V8 engine. I changed oil yesterday and dealer charged me only $34.

My question is, why the hell local VW dealer charged me $80 for the engined that is smaller than Genesis engine? What gives?

Thanks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

My dealer wanted $65, when I questioned it they said it was synthetic oil. I said great, the manual called for conventional oil, put in what the manual calls for. I told them that with the extended warranty i don't want to give the warranty company any leeway on denying a claim. Otd for around $40. If you don't ask they'll get you coming and going.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

